# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پرستاری تعهدی

## iraniPod

سلام دوستان


من پرستاری تعهدی قبول شدم

وضعیت شغلیم چطوره؟؟؟؟؟؟     آینده داره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ادامه تحصیل چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟        

سربازی و نظام وظیفه چی میشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

خواهشا کمک کنین

----------


## saeedkh76

> سلام دوستان
> 
> 
> من پرستاری تعهدی قبول شدم
> 
> وضعیت شغلیم چطوره؟؟؟؟؟؟     آینده داره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ادامه تحصیل چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟        
> 
> ...


یعنی تحقیق نکردی همینطوری زدی پرستاری؟
تو نت مطلب زیاده یه سرچ کوچولو کنی پیدا میشه

----------

